# Leaf problem.



## D3 (Apr 4, 2009)

What does it mean when your leaves are folding like taco shells aloneg the main vail running down the leaves?


----------



## D3 (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry, I guess I could give a little more. My pH is 5.8. My ppm's are 250(young plants). Room temp is 75 degrees. My water temp is 75. Aeroflo with a 1k light on a light rail at about 20" from the plants. Growing Jock Horror & Paia Hawaiiana.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 4, 2009)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 4, 2009)

Are they folding up or down?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 4, 2009)

http://www.marijuana-seeds.net/Thanks/ThankYou.htm


----------



## Newbud (Apr 4, 2009)

I no pro so wouldn't like to guess but found this.
Tried to send it in a pm so not to post huge post but it said you carn't recieve them, hope it helps

Key on Nutrient Disorders
   To use the Problem-Solver, simply start at #1 below. When you think you've found the problem, read the Nutrients section to learn more about it. Diagnose carefully before
making major changes. 

1)  a)  If the problem affects only the bottom or middle of the plant go to    #2.
     b)  If it affects only the top of the plant or the growing tips, skip to #10.  If the problem seems to affect the entire plant equally, skip to #6. 

2)   a) Leaves are a uniform yellow or light green; leaves die & drop; growth is slow. Leaf margins are not curled-up noticeably.                                           >> Nitrogen (N) deficiency.
      b) If not, go to #3. 

3)   a) Margins of the leaves are turned up, and the tips may be twisted.  Leaves are yellowing (and may turn brown), but the veins remain somewhat green. >> Magnesium (Mg) deficiency.
      b)  If not, go to #4. 

4)   a) Leaves are browning or yellowing. Yellow, brown, or necrotic (dead) patches, especially around the edges of the leaf, which may be curled. Plant may be too tall. >> Potassium (K) deficiency.
      b)  If not, keep reading&#65533; 

5)   a) Leaves are dark green or red/purple. Stems and petioles may have purple & red on them. Leaves may turn yellow or curl under. Leaf may drop easily. Growth may be slow and
leaves may be small.                          >>   Phosphorous (P) deficiency.
       b) If not, go to #6. 

6)   a) Tips of leaves are yellow, brown, or dead. Plant otherwise looks healthy & green. Stems may be soft   >> Over-fertilization (especially N), over-watering, damaged roots, or
insufficient soil aeration (use more sand or perlite. Occasionally due to not enough N, P, or K.
       b) If not, go to #7. 

7)   a) Leaves are curled under like a ram's horn, and are dark green, gray,
brown, or gold. >>   Over-fertilization (too much N).
       b) If not, go to #8&#65533; 

8)    a) The plant is wilted, even though the soil is moist. >>Over-fertilization, soggy soil, damaged roots, disease; copper deficiency (very unlikely).
        b) If not, go to #9. 

9)     a) Plants won't flower, even though they get 12 hours of darkness for over 2 weeks. >> The night period is not completely dark. Too much nitrogen. Too much pruning or cloning.
        b) If not, go to #10... 

10)   a) Leaves are yellow or white, but the veins are mostly green. >> Iron (Fe) deficiency.
        b) If not, #11. 

11)   a) Leaves are light green or yellow beginning at the base, while the leaf
margins remain green. Necrotic spots may be between veins. Leaves are not twisted. >> Manganese (Mn) deficiency.
        b) If not, #12. 

12)   a) Leaves are twisted. Otherwise, pretty much like #11. >> Zinc (Zn)
deficiency.
        b) If not, #13. 

13)   a) Leaves twist, then turn brown or die. >> The lights are too close to the plant. Rarely, a Calcium (Ca) or Boron (B) deficiency.
         b) If not&#65533; You may just have a weak plant. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Solutions to Nutrient Deficiencies
The Nutrients: 

   Nitrogen - Plants need lots of N during vegging, but it's easy to overdo it. Added too much? Flush the soil with plain water. Soluble nitrogen (especially nitrate) is the form that's the most quickly available to the roots, while insoluble N (like urea) first needs to be broken down by microbes in the soil before the roots can absorb it. Avoid excessive ammonium nitrogen, which can interfere with other nutrients. Too much N delays flowering. Plants should be allowed to become N-deficient late in flowering for best flavor. 

   Magnesium - Mg-deficiency is pretty common since cannabis uses lots of it and many fertilizers don't have enough of it. Mg-deficiency is easily fixed with &#65533; teaspoon/gallon of Epsom salts (first powdered and dissolved in some hot water) or foliar feed at &#65533; teaspoon/quart. When mixing up soil, use 2 teaspoon dolomite lime per gallon of soil for Mg. Mg can get locked-up by too much Ca, Cl or ammonium nitrogen. Don't overdo Mg or you'll lock up other nutrients. 

   Potassium - Too much sodium (Na) displaces K, causing a K deficiency. Sources of high salinity are:  baking soda (sodium bicarbonate "pH-up"), too much manure, and the use of water-softening filters (which should not be used). If the problem is Na, flush the soil. K can get locked up from too much Ca or ammonium nitrogen, and possibly cold weather. 

   Phosphorous - Some deficiency during flowering is normal, but too much shouldn't be tolerated. Red petioles and stems are a normal, genetic characteristic for many varieties, plus it can also be a co-symptom of N, K, and Mg-deficiencies, so red stems are not a foolproof sign of P-deficiency. Too much P can lead to iron deficiency. 

   Iron - Fe is unavailable to plants when the pH of the water or soil is too high. If deficient, lower the pH to about 6.5 (for rockwool, about 5.7), and check that you're not adding too much P, which can lock up Fe. Use iron that's chelated for maximum availability. Read your fertilizer's ingredients - chelated iron might read something like "iron EDTA". To much Fe without adding enough P can cause a P-deficiency. 

   Manganese - Mn gets locked out when the pH is too high, and when there's too much iron. Use
chelated Mn. 

   Zinc - Also gets locked out due to high pH. Zn, Fe, and Mn deficiencies often occur together, and are usually from a high pH. Don't overdo the micro-nutrients- lower the pH if that's the problem so the
nutrients become available. Foliar feed if the plant looks real bad. Use chelated zinc.


----------



## D3 (Apr 4, 2009)

I think it's magnesium.  I remember now. Thanks Newbud. I will start the treatment tomorrow. BuddyLuv, there folding up & twisting.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 4, 2009)

I put a link up in my post that contains pics of dissorders for you. I figured you could look at them and match your problem to their info. Usually low pH is first culprit for Mg def.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah but i figured he probably already looked there and was still not sure hence i looked for an alternative


----------



## D3 (Apr 4, 2009)

It's definitely magnesium. Thanks BuddyLuv & Newbud, You guys are helping me remember all this stuff. I have epsom salt in my grow room. I couldn't remember what it was for. It has been over 5 years sence I've grown because my neighbor across the street got busted with about 30 plants. So, I shut down for a long time. Going strong now, though. Thanks again.


----------

